# DVD's not recognised my my iMAC G5



## Andrew Arnold (Oct 27, 2006)

Up until now my iMAC has been playing my favourite recorded DVD's. But for some reason or other the iMAC does not recognise them.

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you installed any new software, or updated any other software right before the imac stopped seeing the dvds? also, does it have any problems with commersale dvds?


----------



## Andrew Arnold (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,

No I have not installed any new software up to date. I appears only commercial DVD's are the problem. I have just tried a DVD I burnt and it works fine.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you ever done any dvd regon setting?


----------



## Andrew Arnold (Oct 27, 2006)

No, I'm not sure what a DVD Region setting is?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

its a setting that helps make sure that sertain dvds only play in sertain parts of the world. like north america is region 1, europe is region 2, i think, ect. and unless the disk and drive regions are the same, the disk will not play. this is mainly for dvd movies though. but if the region has been reset too many times, it can render the drive inop. 

but it sounds like you should be taking this mac back to your local apple store. hope its still under warrenty.


----------

